# Makeup for Neck Bite and colored contact lenses



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

I am going to do a vampire costume this year and want to have an open neck wound. 

I don't want the traditional two puncture mark look, but rather the "small section of neck chewed off look" from movies such as "30 Days of Night".

Something around 3 inches or so, nasty chewed and dried blood look.

I found this:

Graftobian Liquid Graftobian Pro F/X Gelatin

and I was wondering if any one has had any experience with this product or possibly could suggest something else they have had good results with.

Also, I am going to get these:

Pearl Black - US$29.99 : Color Lens 4 Less, Color Contact Lens & Crazy Contact Lens

Either the black or the red ones. Not sure which will look better.

Has anyone here had any experience with colored SFX contact lenses?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

In regards to contacts, i wore my first pair last year.

Don't wear them for vision, so it was my first time ever putting them on. Simple enough, no worries.

Had red last year, bought black just like the ones on that site this year. Not tried them yet though.

I'd go with red for your costume in my opinion.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I got my red contacts in for Fright Fest and I love them! They freaked alot of people out. I would go with red just because black is hard color to notice. It could look like dark brown to some one. I'll try to get some pictures up soon. for the bite mark spirit has this nice little bite prosthetic.
Vampire Bite Makeup Kit in


----------



## Urshag (Jul 31, 2006)

Actually, I just ordered a pair of these: ( I am not the guy in the picture)










I got them for $34.49 (that's with shipping) from:

Color Lens 4 Less, Color Contact Lens & Crazy Contact Lens


----------

